# Just some Observations of the business



## lisette reyes (Dec 1, 2016)

Soo ive been doing postmates and uber for 3 months now. I really enjoy this job. When my bills are low and want to do other stuff i sometimes take 3 days off then grind the rest of the week. Thats Awesome! Here are my feelings about the two companies for anyone thats wondering what its like. 

Uber Rush \ Uber Eats 

I started working with Uber in the middle of the summer and i was working as a walker. Some nights i would be out there for 6 hours and not 1 job came to my phone. That showed me a few things. 1. When its warm out people are less lazy and leave the house 2. More delivery people are out hanging around logged in ready to take a order. 3. The proximity of your location is really important since the food is usually already ordered and many times already waiting to be picked up, so the clock is ticking. So unless your close to the location you wont get that job. 
I bought an electric bike and WOW !!! DING DING DING! one after another after another many times. 
YES OKAY uber customer do not tip. BUT you have to realize that uber offers incentives to do a small amount of deliveries, the surge and boost are awesome on top of your base delivery fee. Then the strawberry with whip cream and caramel on top is the Instant pay on your debit card option !!!! i thought getting paid from postmates on the 4th day after delivery was convenient ... not compared to UBER! I think uber is great. 

Here are the cons tho...

It seems to me, im not saying this is fact.. it just seems that people who order uber eats many times are far away from the restaurant. During the daytime i work with uber rush and deliver documents, bags, all type of stuff and while the pay can many times be 30 dollars a delivery depending on the distance, sometimes your not ready to be taken out of a particular zone. then when you deliver the item the zone your in is slow. ...UGGHH. So now you take another half hour to get back to the original area where you could of been racking it up. 

Also the rating system is on crack. I accept everything that comes my way on uber. I sometimes even decline a current job on postmates to do a uber job and yet these fools still tell me i have a 75 percent acceptance rate. GRRRRR. When uber is slow its SUPER DUPER DUPER Slow. 

POSTMATES. 

I like postmates, there seems to always be a job somewhere available. The problem is that MANY of the jobs take TOO MUCH DAMN TIME!! i realize that this is a unique business and it is what it is. But when you get a job and have to travel 15 blocks to get to the location , then stand in a long line like shake shack for another 15 minutes, then wait another 15 minutes for the stupid fast food to be slowly made, then package all the condiments and make sure their food is safely tucked away , ... to then travel another 15 blocks to the extreme 600 blocks of the west or east sides many times that takes another ten to 15 minutes, to then wait for these lazy asses to come down stairs or even worst live in a building with no elevator and you have to walk up 7 flights of stairs with food that you know in the back of you mind is luke warm half cold by now and complete the delivery to see a measly 6 dollars on your screen then later find out the prick only tipped you 1 buck. GGGRRRRRRRR.. ... trust me it happens. 

Just when your about to delete the postmates app and go work for macdonalds,.. you get that one easy quick convenient friendly delivery that you might have only made 5 dollars on but the person tips you 15 or 20 , and sometimes its in cash ... then your like ok ill sell my soul another day. 

i love the convenience of this industry and the possiblity to make a nice amount of money but you have to be focused and efficient. I suggest the following

1. electric bike or scooter. You will easily make 1000 a week without your feet and thighs burning out. seriously

2. hand warmer packets ... these you get in bulk and crack open 3 in your delivery bag. you wont believe how hot these things get and your food stays piping hot. very impressive when the person grabs the bag and its nice and hot.. means nice tips guys. without these lets face it the food is gonna be kinda cold when delievered if its 32 degrees outside and your had to travel far. 

3. Rent a cheap storage facility Room for 40 a month. great place to keep your stuff. dry towels, clothes, and snacks , and a place to recharge your shit so your not the creep plugging your phone into the wall at starbucks while ordering nothing. Ive even taken a quick nap in the room. its just sooo convenient as hell. 

4. Get a gym membership for cheap.. so you can take a shower and refresh yourself cause sometimes working this type of job for 10 hours means you need to clean yourself. seriously. 

5. When getting a order with fountain drinks.... I HATE THESE!!!!!! I ****ING HATE THESE!!!!! what i suggest you do is text the customer and advise them that you cant transport the drinks and the always say ok no problem.. trust me ive never had a why not i demand you bring me a sloppy fountain drink that you could of put your crusty delivery person lips on . be up front. 

6. bring a stapler with you . especially if you take a order from macdonalds . you have no idea how much difference it will make in the professionalism of a delivery when you show up with a stapled macdonalds bag as opposed to a wrinkly open bag with fries hanging out on top. yuck. staple the bag shut when you accept your order . period. 

7. When delivering to a business during business hours, BE UP FRONT . if your running late or in a hurry to deliver the next order. , text or call the customer when you start your trip and ask them if they can meet you down stairs or even out side , believe me this saves alot of time when you have to check in with the stupid security guards and some prick cant find his id, so your standing there with luke warm food like a idiot . the idea is to get in and get out. 

8.DONT BURN YOUR SELF OUT. take a break . even if its busy hour. talk to a stranger, go see a movie, read a book at barnes and nobles, go chill and remember that many of the people that you deliver to wish they could be out and about instead of their high paying cubicle slave quarters. 

9.BRING YOUR OWN extra condiments and forks. i know the idea of you spending money freaks most people out , but you have to spend money to truly make alot of money. Yes i know you get the fork and crap at the restaurant, but what if you forget and now this person who is all ready to tip you a fortune has to eat that juicepress salad with their fingers! NO BUENO. have extra shit ready

10. Last but not least. DONT be a JERK. there are cameras everywhere. if your a guy dont flirt with the girl at the door and look her up and down as you bring her her food. As a woman myself i can tell you that its not cute. i dont want the guy who brings my food to my door to be looking at me like a tasty steak. if your a a woman the same applies. Do your job , and if its in the stars you will run into that tasty steak on the street while your spending the mountain of cash you earned during the week and then its party time. BUT NOT AT HER APARTMENT DOOR!!!!! 


Good luck to those just starting out. there is alot of money in this if done right. 

Lisette


----------

